# Treat Taking



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...ok so it seems the last hang up my timid lil girl seems to have is treat taking. Of all things you think that would come first but she still won't take treats from me..

The only 'dog world' explanation I can think of is she still doesn't see me as the pack leader who provides her food. She'll take the treat if it's sitting on the floor a few inches away from me...she'll even take it if my finger is resting on it..but she won't take it if I'm holding it. 

Treat taking is sorta vital..I can't train her until she starts taking treats..aside from 'gooood giiirrlll' ..which I'm sure has little effect.

...any advice on how to get her to take treats?? I even held out a spoon of peanut butter (PEANUT BUTTER!) and she wouldn't lick it..


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Try cooking up hot dogs, and cut them up into tiny pieces. That's the treat, but I am not sure what to do if she does not take them.
Does she know her name enough to respond to?
(a few more pics of Taylor and Capote having fun please)


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, that is a tough one. I think a very speical treat would help like a cut up hot dog. I also think having you alone with Taylor would help also. I would probably sit on the floor with my hand out and resting on the ground holding the treat, but looking the other way, perhaps reading a magazine, because getting her to take that first treat may take awhile.

Good luck.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I have the same issue. I really need to get some training for Gitter but I have yet to find a treat that he likes enough to take directly from me. It is so frustrating.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mindy, my guess is that some one in her previous life used treats to lure her for bad things--like brushing and nail clipping...or being shoved in a crate and left there. (even my dogs know that when I am sitting in certain position on the floor that treats are suspect because that is where I brush them) I think patience is the key here, Taylor is pretty young right? she'll learn to trust your gentleness... but hot dogs and cheese may help rush her along.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think it's still too soon. She's only been there a few days right? I'm sure once she feels more comfortable and trusts you she will take treats from you hands. With a dog coming out of rescue you need to be patient and calm and loving because you just don't know what baggage she's carrying.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

How about if you spread something like cream cheese, chicken baby food or peanut butter and let her lick it off? I'd spread it on the back of my hand first with your fingers tucked in and then move to the fingers later.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I think she will open up soon. She could be wary of you and stressed about the new situation. I think picking a really good treat will help her out. You can also put the treat on the ground in front of her to train her. Maybe in her past life she had amazing Leave It skills, who knows. I think she just needs some time.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd wouldn't take treats from me at first either. I finally tried one of my cats freeze dried salmon treats and from that point on He's always begging for treats. 
He doesn't like traditional treats though. 
He likes Wildside Salmon, oven dried chicken breast jerky and Merrick beef training treats (which are beef lung) anything with a lot of smell seems to be a favorite...maybe try a little canned tuna?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I've tried bologne (which is pretty much a hot dog) ..and peanut butter..she just won't touch it unless I'm not touching it.. I sat on the floor last night for about 15 minutes offering up treats.. Capote would devour his and then try for hers so I'd have to hold him by my side while offering her the treat...lol.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Try different treats. Kubrick likes hot dogs but he's not a fan of peanut butter at all. He LOVES cream cheese and mozarella cheese (or any cheese for that matter). He also likes boiled chicken and, of course, Bailey's jerky. Find a treat she LOVES. You think she should love bologna and peanut butter but maybe they're not really all that special to her... not every dog likes the same thing. Good luck!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> *Try different treats*. Kubrick likes hot dogs but he's not a fan of peanut butter at all. He LOVES cream cheese and mozarella cheese (or any cheese for that matter). He also likes boiled chicken and, of course, Bailey's jerky. Find a treat she LOVES. You think she should love bologna and peanut butter but maybe they're not really all that special to her... not every dog likes the same thing. Good luck!


Oliver hates peanut butter and cheese. If I put it anywhere near something he likes he will just walk away. He never refuses baby carrots and chicken.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

pfft...it's not cause she doesn't like it. If I put it on the floor away from me she devours it..it's just when it's me offering it to her.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Salsa's Mom said:


> How about if you spread something like cream cheese, chicken baby food or peanut butter and let her lick it off? I'd spread it on the back of my hand first with your fingers tucked in and then move to the fingers later.


Mindy~ I think Debby has a good idea, here. If it were me, I'd give it a try.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Good luck. I think you will just have to try different things when you are alone with her. My daughter's yorkie will not eat ANY treats at all -- and will only eat one kind of dry food at 9:00 at night. That's it. I've never seen a dog as picky as her...and so attached to my daughter. Drove us nuts for a year...now we forget it and she eats her once a day meal. She's 3 years old.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

It's not a big deal, really..I'd toss her a treat if she were fully trained. But I still have things to teach her that she doesn't know. she doesn't know 'leave it' or 'drop it' ..she doesn't know 'sit' or 'stay' or 'no jump' ...all things I tought capote but with a fortitude of treats to back me up..lol

I think I may try the peanut butter spread thing..we'll see if that works...otherwise I'll just end up with a messy hand.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe - so sad. No telling what the little thing went through before you rescued her.
She is just a doll. Hang in there Mindy and I know she will be trusting you in no time.
Have you tried chicken? If you are watching T.V. does she lay near you? Maybe you could just reach out and lay it in front of her and then after a few days lay it between you and her and coax her that way.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm not pro trainer that's for sure, so I'm just askin'.....could you just go ahead with training and when she does what you want just put the treat down for her, or right next to her or would that defeat the purpose? 
Dawna


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Mindy , It is important that you keep at it. Just keep doing it . The dog probably does not fully trust you yet. Some dogs will do this. Some of our members have experienced this too. Once your dog does take it , it will be a milestone and will probably trust you from then on. Do it when your dog is really hungry. Be patient.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

That must be quite a scene trying to keep Capote away from the other treat !!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> That must be quite a scene trying to keep Capote away from the other treat !!!!


..you have no idea.. I can seriously hear his lil mind going..'well if she doesn't want it why can't I have it!!??' lol

I tried more bologne tonight and she took it.. she also licked gravy off my fingertips...but she still won't take a great from me.. She'll eat it if it's on the floor but not if its in my hand..


----------

